# please help ...



## JAKIEP33 (Apr 20, 2005)

HI EVERYONE,

I found a breeder right down the street from me. I am leary because this is her first time breeding. I asked her about the health of the mother and she said she has no problems other then she had to many puppies ( she had 5 girls). The Vet said the pups are doing well . The house is clean and she only breeds Maltese. She said they are AKC . Her name is Beth Axelrod has anyone heard of her?
My husband and i are interested in her pups because they are going to be in the 10 or 12 pound range. Our Jakie was 14 pounds and he was a strong little guy. Big pups are hard to find.

I am just scared about picking the wrong breeder. She said they would have a health grnt but once you fallin love you never want to give them back. 

We have to decide tonight please help






























thank you!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Has the breeder tested the mom/dad for all the possible diseases like liver shunts, luxating patellas, etc? I think (and this is just my humble opinion) that even though a dog may look healthy, all the genetic disorders may not have shown up yet. From my personal experience with a dog poorly bred from a backyard breeder, I would not buy again without being sure that the breeder tests for all these things and that there is a health gurantee that they will definitely stand by (of at least 1 or 2 years). Also, size is a personal preference but I think our 6 lb dog is pretty sturdy.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

What is the health guarentee and where did she get her dogs from?


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

I doubt she is doing the testing and all that. She is breeding outside the standard so it sounds to me more like she is just a malt lover that bred her own dogs not a kennel or someone interested in showing.


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dhodina_@May 24 2005, 01:25 PM
> *I doubt she is doing the testing and all that.  She is breeding outside the standard so it sounds to me more like she is just a malt lover that bred her own dogs not a kennel or someone interested in showing.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=64902*


[/QUOTE]


I agree. not following standerd is a bad sign.


----------



## Shada (Nov 27, 2004)

Any way you can talk to her vet? He should be able to help you. Did you know this woman before? How are her dogs temperment? Does she take good care of them? Own both parents? Will she tell you where she aquired the mother and father?
Hopefully not pet shop dogs. Can you tell her about this site so she can be informed of what she is doing and hopefully not breed again and leave the breeding to the breeders who do it for the betterment of the breed, and know what they are doing?
That being said, I might upset some people here, but they are here now and if mother and father are healthy and well taken care of, you want a larger baby so I would say ... go for it.
Good luck and let us know what you do.


----------



## JAKIEP33 (Apr 20, 2005)

thanks for the advice! We haven't decided what to do yet but I will keep you posted. 

thanks again!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

You may want to ask her where the sire and dam came from....


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

honestly? in my opinion if she's breeding dogs in the 10-12 lb range its NOT a good sign. that is way out of standard, and as far as i know, reputable breeders don't strive for it. 

so, basically, if i were you, i'd look for a 7-7.5 lb dog from a reputable breeder. i know sometimes they produce larger pups....

good luck


----------



## JAKIEP33 (Apr 20, 2005)

THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR HELP WE DECIDED NOT TO GET IT FROM THAT LADY. SHE WOULD NOT LET US MEET THE MOTHER SO THAT JUST TELL'S YOU SOMETHING... SHE IS UP TO NO GOOD


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

i think you made a wise decision


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Good for you for doing your homework before getting this puppy!


----------

